# MISC | Diesel Trains in your Country



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

I mostly use trains in the UK, and poshbakerloo has most of the good diesels here covered, but I'll add a couple of my own:

The Turbostar family of DMUs, which I found pretty comfortable the few times I've used them:









The Class 221 Voyagers, I don't have much experience with them and it seems not everyone is a fan of their interiors, but you have to admire that they're some of the fastest non-high-speed trains in the UK with the ability to go 125 MPH over curved track with their tilting mechanism(although only Virgin makes use of this). They're also a bit of a technical oddity, being the only modern diesel-electric DMUs running in the UK(most are diesel-hydraulic):


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

FREKI said:


> Denmark - IC4


what is the box like thing with silver bezel in the front of the train?


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

simcard said:


> what is the box like thing with silver bezel in the front of the train?


It's the coupler. The silver "bezels" (each train coupling has one) will interlock with the eachother.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not sure how "good" they are, but they are new and shiny and I like the way they look. Top speed is officially 108 mph or a little over 160 km/h

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPI_MPXpress


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

simcard said:


> what is the box like thing with silver bezel in the front of the train?


As Spikespiegel points out it's the coupler..

I think it retracts..











Spikespiegel said:


> Such a shame that they chose to base the MG (Pictured) after the MF (IC3) instead of the ER (IR4). hno:


I'm not sure I understand, the IC3 and the IR4 are virtually the same to the point where they can be intermixed, only real difference ( to my knowledge - interior decoration aside ) is that one is driven by electricity and the other diesel.. :dunno:


What most certainly is a shame is that they outsourced the production of the IC4 to a crappy Italian company that after 8 years of delay still haven't delivered all the trains yet hno:

( we should have been using IC5's by now  )


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Modern spanish diesel train

RENFE S-599 (CAF MANUFACTURING)



Castor_Game said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/3029944270_e6ee3f0ff2_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Apoc89 said:


> The Class 221 Voyagers, I don't have much experience with them and it seems not everyone is a fan of their interiors, but you have to admire that they're some of the fastest non-high-speed trains in the UK with the ability to go 125 MPH over curved track with their tilting mechanism(although only Virgin makes use of this). They're also a bit of a technical oddity, being the only modern diesel-electric DMUs running in the UK(most are diesel-hydraulic):


The Voyager _family_ covers classes 220, 221 and 222, but Voyager _units_ specifically refer to class 220. The class 221 are *Super* Voyagers, and as far as I'm aware Cross Country do utilise their tilt mechanism, though of course only when they run on the EPS enabled WCML north of Rugby. The Voyager class are class 220, whilst outwardly identical they have no tilt-mechanism installed and are used on routes where tilt is not allowed (which is everywhere apart from the WCML).

/pedant


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

I've always been partial to the GE P40DC ("Genesis") line of diesels, meant to replace the older EMD F40PHs that had been in use from about 1970 to about 2000.









from Wikipedia

And of course, the most classic design remains the Budd RDC (short for Rail Diesel Car). Built in the '50s and still going strong (although whether or not that's a good thing is up to you).








A pair operated by VIA Rail Canada









from here
Operated by Trinity Railway Express in Dallas

Hm...we really need need to see some new DMUs in operation...


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I heard that VIA Rail is now in the process of rebuilding and modernising its Budd RDC fleet.


----------



## darkhorses (Nov 22, 2009)

*Indian Railways*

Photo by narend83 on flickr(cc sarafindian ssci)

WDP-4 (GT46PAC) Diesel locomotive nicknamed 'Baaz' with a snazzy livery is pictured hauling a daily service into Bangalore.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

FREKI said:


>


It must take a while to get on/off this train when its busy as it only has one set of doors


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Sprinter out in the San Diego area uses Siemens Desiro DMUs, I rode on an almost identical train in Germany that seemed quite nice, though if one can afford electrification EMUs are a better option.



















Some of the proposed FasTracks commuter lines in Denver are going to be DMUs as well (And the first new commuter EMUs in the US in a long time).


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Benn said:


> Sprinter out in the San Diego area uses Siemens Desiro DMUs, I rode on an almost identical train in Germany that seemed quite nice, though if one can afford electrification EMUs are a better option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEPTA (Southeastern Pennsylvania Transit Authority) is going to be the first buyer of those Rotem EMUs. While we've been seeing Euro-style light-rail DMUs appear here and there, what I mean is we need something to replace true RDCs--a commuter-rail DMU like what you can see in the Netherlands.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

True story there, I was hoping for more from my local transit authority than massive MPI locomotives pulling bi-levels designed in the 70s, but we really are behind the curve in this country as far as commuter and regional rail.

Really good to here Philly is upgrading their rolling stock with something worth while, seems overdue.


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Benn said:


> Sprinter out in the San Diego area uses Siemens Desiro DMUs, I rode on an almost identical train in Germany that seemed quite nice, though if one can afford electrification EMUs are a better option.


The same looking Siemens DMUs in Bulgaria. Here, three DMUs coupled in one train.

http://ilovemylene.web.data.bg/gallery/storage/ilovemylene/userpics/10001/DMC_0006.JPG


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

poshbakerloo said:


> It must take a while to get on/off this train when its busy as it only has one set of doors


It has 4 sets of doors.

@Freki, one of the main differences between the IR4 and the IC3 (besides that one is electric, the other diesel) is the bogey system. IR4 uses a much newer bogey, that reduces noise and vibrations A LOT better than the IC3 bogey. Unfortunately, the IC4 seems to be using the same bogey as the IC3


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

WDP-4 Diesel loco hauling a 24 coach train in Southern India


On the curve..... by Jay fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Same loco different route. This ones in Western part of India


Neat n Clean KJM WDP 4 #20024 hauled 1014 CBE-LTT Express Down the Ghat by bhavin2584, on Flickr


KJM WDP 4#20024 with 1014 CBE-LTT Express Down the Bhor Ghat near Palasdhari by bhavin2584, on Flickr


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

A Diesel multiple unit is Kashmir valley in Northern India
Cross posting from Indian sub forum



zenith_suv said:


>


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Another shot



vijayvmail said:


> WHITE BLANKET: A jawan keeps vigil on the snow-covered tracks at the Nowgam railway station in Srinagar on Saturday
> 
> Source: Times of India, dated 02-Jan-2011


----------

